# Q for the guys- Does porn make you less aroused by your wife?



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

So I read something very interesting today, but somewhat bothered me. It said that if a man watches porn, over time it will be harder for him to get aroused by his wife because of the so called "perfect image" these porn stars have. 

It stated that the problem with porn is that once a video is shot, its frozen in time, so these women never get older, never gain weight, and seem to be up for anything. Which is unrealistic when it comes to your spouse........

Ive been trying to be cool with porn- whenever i feel insecure about it i usually read post and articles about how its not a big deal and them im fine. After reading this, however, its got me questioning if this is true.

Is this something us wives should be worried about?


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Comparison cannot be made for me, apples and oranges. Porn is simply masturbation material. The "up for anything" is true I think and why many men watch it, they get to fantasize about what their wife won't do.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

martino said:


> The "up for anything" is true I think and why many men watch it, they get to fantasize about what their wife won't do.


i have seldom ever watched porn, but i think this statement is very true.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I think excessively that's a true statement. If it's not excessively, than I disagree.

I know. . .define "excessive."

Probably about the same amount if a woman uses a vibrator vs. the real penis.

A real penis just can't move around that fast and that "harmonic."


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

good point


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

This is like "what is man's favorite colour?"

Meaning that people vary.
For me the answer is no, in fact to the contrary.

I like a nice body but porn is more about the submissiveness, the, dirtyness and the acts as it were. Not necessarily about oogling over a woman's body.
It may have an effect but its a positive one because I imagine or envision its my SO that is in the porn. In fact the ones i like BEST are the ones where there is a resemblence to her.
Many times what i see in porn i want to then re-enact with her.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I think the question is alot like alcohol/ beer. Some men enjoy it with no long lasting affect. Some men abuse it and causes issues. Everyone needs to be aware of the signs that its being abused. Porn was something I used to avoid sexual issues with my wife. I began to get off on porn more than working through the issues with my wife and it led me a dark place I didnt want to be. 

Porn is not bad no more than a gun is. Its the people that use it can turn bad. It has potential to be bad. But as long as everyone is enjoying it and you use it in moderation I think its ok.

Its an individual thing. Its not bad and its no good. It just is and its how you want to deal with it.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Well then i guess the more appropriate question is how would you even know its turning into a bad thing until its too late? I mean generally speaking, you can tell if your SO is an alcoholic, or a drug addict, but porn isnt something that they are going to like be doing in front of you everyday for you to say "hey wait a minute......"

From your responses, I see that its not something to really be worried about unless your SO has an addiction i guess, i was really just more curious about it after reading that article....


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

The only way you know about it is have conversations about it. It was a huge turn that the wife would watch it with me. Later she decided she hated it and stopped. I hid my watching from her. I watched it and she knew it but turned a blind eye to it. It got worse and I watched it more and started to take care of my own needs. It was become a problem.

Woman know when things are becoming a problem probably way before its a issues. The do one things wrong. They ignore issues and hope they will go away. Issues dont go away they grow is my expereince. 

Talk to your SO and make sure he knows how you feel about the subject.


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

I think it depends on the guy and what he's viewing it for.

Personally it does not have that kind of effect. I'm much more turned on by my wife than porn. However, if I'm taking care of business myself, I will use it as a visual stimulant for arousal.

I would guess that possible signs of a porn addiction would be a reduction in desire or frequency of sex with the SO, spending excessive time on the PC late at night, general withdrawal, other 'addiction' signs.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

Vino-I LOVE your answer, boy I hope my hubby is like u, that he is envisioning me LOL 
I do notice on days he has watched porn, he usually initiates sex that day or the day after almst as if the visuals keep popping in his head from the porn so he just has to get some real live action
I always wondered about this as well(what sweetiepie is asking) 
is if it makes men want their partner more or less
When I used to watch porn it used to make me just want my man...reallll bad...masturbation is just not as fulfillng for me as my man is


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Millania007 said:


> When I used to watch porn it used to make me just want my man...reallll bad...masturbation is just not as fulfillng for me as my man is


When i watch porn it makes me just want my SO really bad....masturbation is just not as fullfilling for me as my woman. 


hahaha We're saying the same thing it SEEMS.

UNfortunately... its awful hard to "draw lines" to what other people or thinking.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've used porn fairly regularly since I was in my early teens oh about 20 years ago. I 'can' take care of myself without it but the visual stimulation takes it to another level  But for me my wife has always been much more of a turn on to me then any of the women in porn. My wife turns my on more now then ever, even after many many years of continued porn use. I'd pick her any day!


----------



## aw9d (Feb 17, 2010)

I watch porn all the time.. More than normal tv.. For me its more to see the cool outfits and the funny stories they come up with.. *knock knock, pizza delivery guy!*, haha.

but it depends on the guy.. I've been with my wife for 10 years, and i can say i've watched porn every single day of those 10 years, and STILL i'd rather have sex with my wife than any porn star out there.. My wife can turn me on so fast, i mean if she takes her pants off and walks around in her undies, i'm ramped up and ready to go! hehehe.

My wife also watches porn and it gets her hot sometimes cuz she likes the girl on girl stuff, but says normal guy on girl porn is boring cuz its the same thing over and over.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

yay Vino yes we were saying the exact same things, I mean sure watchn porn n masturbating I am sure feels great and all but I would hope that most men out there prefer sex with an actual person instead of porn/hand


----------



## careful (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm a new viewer, and don't mean to jump in at the last minute, but would like to throw in two concerns about porn from my own experience...

Yes, porn made me VERY much more aroused for my wife. However....

1. Since my wife did not really know I was viewing it, I had some problems with guilt. At a time when my marriage was unsatisfying, the porn took the place of my wife in some ways. This seemed helpful at first, but the guilt made me uncomfortable, and eventually would have become worse. That feeling overshaddowed the temporary satisfaction.

2. It is easy to find absolutely anything you can think of on porn sites. Every fetish you can imagine is just a click away. I found myself resenting my wife for not being interested in some of the "off-beat" fetishes I craved. So during a time when my wife and I were not getting along, the resentment grew.

The combination of guilt and resentment started to be disasterous for me personally. I guess what I am saying is that there are some of us out here who maybe can't handle porn well, so for us it is quite dangerous.

At the same time, I will tell you that when I did look at porn, I spent a lot of time trying to find females who looked like my wife so I could imagine that it was her on the screen. I missed her very much during some troubled times, and at first it helped me get by. But then it started affecting me negatively when the wife who greeted me when I came home from work was not the same as the substitute "wife" I was seeing on the screen.

Just wanted to share my perspective.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my hubby watches it together and I have found that if it is still on the screen while we start getting down to business, he is distracted, so he prefers the DVD be turned off before we really get into each other. 

As for me, I do not mind at all if it plays in the background. He enjoys looking at Porn on his computer for pure pleasure - a variety of naked women, but he always saves himself for me. 

I guess it is good that he finds it a distraction in the bedroom during the act. At least I feel he is totally focused on me. 

I do not feel that his looking has ever limited his desire for me in years past or now. I see no difference, His desire has more to do with my "responsiveness" than anything else. 

Good questions you raise though!


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

this is x2startermom's Hubby
and I have to so no for me when I watch porn either with or with out my wife its not about the women in the films it is about what they are doing and weather or not me and my wife can do some of what they are showing.
I know that the women that are shot on film are not going to grow older and that some people my loose interest with there wife's or girlfriends but I keep 2 things in mind when I watch porn 1 is my wife with me and is this a porn she would like and 2 is it possible to do what these women are doing on film with my wife


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

gotcha..... i think for me im comfortable watching it with him during foreplay (we turn it off when its time to have sex to focus on eachtoher) but it doesnt sometimes get to me if hes sneaking around watching it by himself.....
guess i just want to be a part of the action...

so then heres my next question- let say ur wife likes the porn and is willing to watch it with you and fool around everytime....would you guys want it like that, or is it true that you do indeed enjoy doing it alone and at time would rather do it alone?


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I would want my wife to watch with me. No questions asked. Hell I would love her to watch while I was doing things to her for her enjoyment. I would get her things I know she would enjoy. I would love to know she was reading anything erotic and sexual. I think most guys would enjoy the wife sharing their sexual expereices with them. 

I hope that answers the question


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Prefer to watch together.


----------



## 20years (Mar 8, 2010)

For me all my fantasies are about my wife. When I watch porn it is visual aide to help fuel my fantasies about making love to her so it only makes me desire my wife more.


----------



## Croaker (Feb 20, 2010)

I would always prefer my wife over porn. About the only effect that I think porn has had on my sex life is increase my self-control.

I'd also much rather watch porn with my wife than alone. porn is what i watch when she's not available. if she were available, I'd watch it with her or not at all.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Personally I find the issue is more of a constant masturbation question, rather than a porn question.

If the husband is watching porn and jacking off a lot and the wife is getting less sex than she wants it seems to be an issue.

If the husband is watching porn and just enjoying the arousal and then nailing the wife with a big load of cum, the wives seem far less bothered by it.

This assumes fairly standard hetero porn of course.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

Does porn make you less aroused by your wife? NO!!!!


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for all your input! It definitely helps. I think the prob was that my hubs didnt think i wanted it as much as i do (alot of the time when he wants it, i dont- i guess a schedule thing) 
Anywho, it helps me alot with the idea that he isnt satisfied with me, and our sex life has VERY much improved 
I think that the idea of porn was being a "downer" for me and making me uncomfortable, but now after reading all the input, its more of a "cmon and lets see what we wanna get into tonight"- which is a plus because its spicing stuff up!!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## fatiguedfatherof4 (Apr 28, 2011)

SweetiepieMI said:


> So I read something very interesting today, but somewhat bothered me. It said that if a man watches porn, over time it will be harder for him to get aroused by his wife because of the so called "perfect image" these porn stars have.
> 
> It stated that the problem with porn is that once a video is shot, its frozen in time, so these women never get older, never gain weight, and seem to be up for anything. Which is unrealistic when it comes to your spouse........
> 
> ...


My wife and I have always had a great sex life, we've even watched some together (for like 30 seconds then we startedin) but I read something similar and decided to go 1 year with out going out of my way to 'see' porn or pornographic images. Besides what is thrust upon us in the media, I made it (surprisingly enough) with no problem, I didnt watch much to begin with so in honesty it wasnt that difficult.
The sex and desire was OFF THE CHARTS, I cant explain it other than if your woman is the only image you ever have in your head for that sexual imagery guys usually look to porn for, she is gonna be hotter than ANY porn star because she's actually real and WILL have sex with you!!!
Dont believe me... give it up for a year, 6 months, whatever. The proof, for me, was right there.... havent wanted to even look at porn since... I have asked her if we could snap a few pics of her for that 'visual' stimulation I need when we are apart and I'm missing my love.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been viewing porn since I started puberty and use it almost daily at the present time. My wife has only gotten more sexy to me, more attractive over the last 13 years. For me porn has never diminished my attraction to my wife.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Totally project my wife into it. Just like I'm watching HER on the screen. Makes me want HER more than anything.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Sometimes I think this has happened to my husband...I too try to be cool with it, but he seems to want me to react like a porn star in bed.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Everybody KNOWS porn stars are the worst actresses on the planet. He doesn't want you to "react" like them -- BUT, it wouldn't hurt to demonstrate to him you're as "into it" as he is. 

It's a little bothersome when I'm REALLY loving something -- and she's just "going through the motions." C'mon! Have a little spirit!


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> Everybody KNOWS porn stars are the worst actresses on the planet. He doesn't want you to "react" like them -- BUT, it wouldn't hurt to demonstrate to him you're as "into it" as he is.
> 
> It's a little bothersome when I'm REALLY loving something -- and she's just "going through the motions." C'mon! Have a little spirit!


OK, but sometimes the intensity hurts... I mean, I cannot even feel the area I need to feel to get off on something when I am being pounded like a porn star- not to mention a bit of affection and foreplay would be nice...cripes even the lesbian porn stars kiss 'a little'.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Point well taken. He needs to lighten up!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

mike1 said:


> I've used porn fairly regularly since I was in my early teens oh about 20 years ago. I 'can' take care of myself without it but the visual stimulation takes it to another level  But for me my wife has always been much more of a turn on to me then any of the women in porn. My wife turns my on more now then ever, even after many many years of continued porn use. I'd pick her any day!


I could not agree with mike1's statement more. To be clear my wife does not know about my TAM use as some of my posts i feel are private, like her conversations with girlfiends (perhaps subject for another post). 2 things to add:

1-we don't visualize the female porn starts afterword when we are with you. (personally i can't physically do it-i think this is true of most men) 
2-We don't watch it and think (wow) I want to be with her or do a certain thing to her. We are simply aroused by the visual aspect of it.
3-If we do sometimes watch it and J/O it is not because we like it better...it is just something different. 
4-No matter how entertaining/arousing the porn...I am very arroused by my wife. 

Like anything (as previously mentioned) addiction of any kind can lessen sensitivity. Porn can also become the "result or symptom" of bad relationship rather than the cause.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

It does change how men view women and are aroused for them, even if they would still prefer their wives, it changes expectations.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

no


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Apparently porn use alters vision. This post is literally 14 months old. And now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Apparently porn use alters vision. This post is literally 14 months old. And now back to our regularly scheduled program.


Don't be throwing facts into an Internet discussion! That's grounds for a banning, you know!

C


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Apparently porn use alters vision. This post is literally 14 months old. And now back to our regularly scheduled program.


Judging by your past posts your feelings on this topic have some moral basis. While we should all respect your feelings, you comment therefore should be read in its proper context. 

While this post may be old i think it is highly relevant as this i believe is a key concern regarding this topic.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

For me, not at all. What arouses is me is either

a) myself, ie my natural desire that is there no matter what I am doing (porn just speeds up the process)
and 

b) My wife is a little overweight, but it doesn't matter to me at all. Just knowing that she is into me and that I'm about to get some. Day or night, once she is kissing me and I know it's a sure thing, I am ready to go.


----------



## hbgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

I think it's a slippery slope. My husband wants me all the time & tells me I should feel lucky. That most husbands don't want their wives the way he does. Problem is........he expects ME to do the things he sees in porn. If I don't feel up to trying then I'm not interested, I'm bored, etc. etc. If there's something he's seen that he can tell I'm not real comfortable with then that's what he pushes for. I end up giving in & resentment grows.....


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

hbgirl said:


> I think it's a slippery slope. My husband wants me all the time & tells me I should feel lucky. That most husbands don't want their wives the way he does. Problem is........he expects ME to do the things he sees in porn. If I don't feel up to trying then I'm not interested, I'm bored, etc. etc. If there's something he's seen that he can tell I'm not real comfortable with then that's what he pushes for. I end up giving in & resentment grows.....


Mine too... he has been badgering me for things that I just don't want to do...and no I am not a prude and yes I will do alot of things but just not a very few.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> Judging by your past posts your feelings on this topic have some moral basis. While we should all respect your feelings, you comment therefore should be read in its proper context.
> 
> While this post may be old i think it is highly relevant as this i believe is a key concern regarding this topic.


Nobody is preventing you from commenting. I was saying that digging up old posts and "responding" to the OP is a waste of time, hence the reason I pointed out it is nearly 1 1/2 years old. It has nothing to do with the subject matter. I point out people responding to old posts about every subject matter.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Nobody is preventing you from commenting. I was saying that digging up old posts and "responding" to the OP is a waste of time, hence the reason I pointed out it is nearly 1 1/2 years old. It has nothing to do with the subject matter. I point out people responding to old posts about every subject matter.


:iagree: This is one of my pet peeves too.


If a post is this old and the original poster hasn't been around in years, it's best to start a new thread.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

My h told me he is less turned on by real women than porn and he did want to f the women he saw in porn. He is or was a long time porn user. He also said he objectified women because of it. It was a slippery slope for him leading to some doozies. But there was no addiction. Just an escalation in what he wanted. He quit porn with only a couple looks and it has made an impact on him. He wishes he'd never seen porn for what it did to him.

As for masturbation, the feedback loop being so tight and the intensity of porn versus the effort that a real. Sex life requires turns a lot of guys into lazy and dissatisfied lovers. This site is living proof.

My h has said all he really wants is the O from sex. That made me feel like ****. But he's still working on these issues allegedly. I hope the attitude continues to improve. The laziness gets me down. Since I'm very into sex he doesn't complain about what I won't do. He's more upright in real life with me anyway, than his porn interests were.

Guys can claim this or that but anyone with their eyes open can see the decline of sexually functioning men.... with real women at least.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

SweetiepieMI said:


> So I read something very interesting today, but somewhat bothered me. It said that if a man watches porn, over time it will be harder for him to get aroused by his wife because of the so called "perfect image" these porn stars have.
> 
> It stated that the problem with porn is that once a video is shot, its frozen in time, so these women never get older, never gain weight, and seem to be up for anything. Which is unrealistic when it comes to your spouse........
> 
> ...


no woman should ever feel like she is competing with a movie . If your partner prefers porn over you he just isn't into you . Plain and simple . For me porn is masturbation material , fantasy material , a reference guide to what I might find sexually desirable . Masturbation is me time and no matter what a guy might say no guy masturbates to the woman he is with . Fantasy material is fun to imagine while masturbating . as a reference guide I use porn to help me decide what I might actually be interested in doing . I'm not less aroused by ny wife due to porn . Any more than she is by me due to a romance novel . A movie could never compare to my wife . As I hope a book could never compare to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

careful said:


> I'm a new viewer, and don't mean to jump in at the last minute, but would like to throw in two concerns about porn from my own experience...
> 
> Yes, porn made me VERY much more aroused for my wife. However....
> 
> ...


Seems like most of your problems stared with guilt you had from deceiving your wife . Why did you hide this from her instead of sharing with her ? You dove deeper into porn instead of working on your marriage which created more guilt . eventually you resented her for not being like the porn actress that you never gave her a chance to be . 
seems to me like you are trying to blame porn for your failings . Take responsibility for your actions . its not porn that is to blame it is you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

lisa3girls said:


> Mine too... he has been badgering me for things that I just don't want to do...and no I am not a prude and yes I will do alot of things but just not a very few.


If you simply do not want to do it then your husband needs to respect you . If you ask him for a gangbang and he says no way he will get the point . That being said exploring your sexual desires should be done by both of you , not just him. Find some of your own , perhaps by watching porn . And be an active partner instead of a passenger
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

why do you think your husband wants you to try the things he sees in porn ? because he thinks it would be fun , exciting , enjoyable , and a turn on to do those things with you . he may have gotten the idea from porn , but porn is not the reason he wants to do those things . the things he didnt like he not only didnt ask you to try , he didnt bother watching any more . if you genuinely do not want to do something then by all means tell your husband so and why and he should respect you and not ask again . if you try something and do not like it tell your husband why you didnt like it and he should respect you and not ask you to do it again . 
have you asked your husband to try anything yourself ? im sure you will feel much less like your husband is badgering you if you were a participant in exploring your sexual desires and not just a passenger .


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

obviously your husband has some serious issues . if you have had this same experience with multiple men maybe the fault isnt entirely theirs . what i man is maybe you subconsiously are attracted to these broken men . either way if your husband is more interested in porn than you get rid of him and find someone who isnt broken . 
and by all means please do not project your husband problems or those of the men you have come across with the vast majority of men . that is equivelent to me saying that due to my cousins wife being a total prude sexually that women in general are way too conservative .


----------



## whiterose2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have thought over and over about this topic. My opinion has changed from its just pictures to um Im not happy with it, and arrived at: it can be very damaging to relationships. 

While a guy may not consciously be saying to himself 'oh my wife is not young and hot like her' the picture is not only frozen in time, it is tattooed to his brain. His intention may not be to compare his wife but never the less, now he gave his brain a new image to compare his wife to. 

a guy can say he will always love his wife no matter what porn he watches but the thing is, he is looking at other women, virtual or not, to fulfill a sexual desire. Some women do not agree with this.


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

No, to the original question.

This may be unfair, as my GF is a perfect 10. 
Will she be in 10-20-30-40 years? Probably not. And I won't look like I do now at those points either. 

But I've read, from guys here, that you don't lose attraction because of this as you grow older - because you're growing older together and forge a connection that's bigger.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

yes that is why i dont watch porn i got tired of it. 

and i get enough sex from my wife and when i do masturbate its not to video porn rather some playboys i have or sometimes my wife. I think video porn and there is so much out there can make you not less aroused per say but less interested. You got so many options of porn to watch and with different women and than you just got 1 wife. For me personally i think when i watched porn i wanted my wife to act a certain way in sex and unconsciously or consciously you compare those women bodies to your wife.

i think sex is better without porn


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

Many people here would define Playboy as porn, fwiw.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

In a long term relationship the answer is yes. But it isn't nescessarily because the wives can't compete in the looks department. A lot of guys look at porn with shemales, amateur couples that look like people you see in Walmart, porn featuring older women, fat women, hairy women, plus lots and lots of crazy wild porn that has nothing to do with looks. It's the unlimited, ever changing *variety* of sex and fantasy sexual partners porn provides that the real life wife/girlfriend can't compete with.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

SweetiepieMI said:


> It stated that the problem with porn is that once a video is shot, its frozen in time, so these women never get older, never gain weight, and seem to be up for anything. Which is unrealistic when it comes to your spouse........


 Exactly! Porn isn't real!! Situations in porn isn't real! There's nothing real about it. It's just something to look at. The wife is real, and if she's game, then so am I! 

If I looked at porn, by no means does it mean that I would rather have the actresses in it. Because guess what! Never gonna happen.

See, men are made to feel that viewing the female form is a bad thing. Even as young boys. I was caught looking at my uncles playboy by my mother when I was 9. I never got a tongue lashing like that before in my LIFE. And for what? Because I was curious and what women looked like? Should my mother have put me out of the house for viewing women in seductive poses as many of you contemplate ending your relationships because your man viewed some porn? And I got the, "wait until your father gets home." That's like putting a kid on death row. Just waiting. I was in my room when my father got home and I heard my mom lay into him about her catching me with a playboy. Dad was like, "Oh, okay."

Mom said, " Oh, okay?!?! Well, what are you going to do about it!"

Dad responded, " Well, what DO you what me to do about it. Hey, at least I know he likes girls!"


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually, a little porn typically makes me want my wife MORE, not less

And yes, I prefer sex with a person, not a TV or monitor screen!


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I think porn is like salt. IF you have too much salt then you want all your food to taste salty. Just like my wife and I. I dealt with porn addiction for a long time. It stopped two years after I met my wife. Initially porn was not an issue but, it became one. If you look at porn as much as I did you move onto some of the outright crazy stuff. At that point your worldview becomes skewed. At one point it made me consider cheating. Since then I have gotten off of the porn kick. I now rarely watch it by myself and generally only watch it with my wife. 
If you treat porn like alcohol, where moderation is essential, and it does not become a facet of everyday life. You won't be terribly affected. However if you find yourself looking at it everyday and trying to hide it. Then it is time to stop.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

I think in the old days porn was all about beautiful busty women. But with he advent of cheap home video cameras and the internet anybody can now make their own videos and post them online. From teens stripping for their boyfriends to grannies letting it all hang out.... with every other conceivable sex act in between just a click away. In other words porn became democratized.

Hollywood still puts out the glamor porn but their share of the biz has been dwindling for years yet porn itself grows more popular every year. 

Guys like variety, not just the same thing over and over, and Hollywood porn "actresses" faking it gets old real fast, especially when there is so much more to choose from and most of it is free to watch. 

And real orgasms, which you see in the amateur porn, are way hotter than the fake ones in L.A. or Miami porn.


----------



## Janpieter (Mar 3, 2012)

No my wifes almost total interest in making love or having sex or whatever label you want to use makes me less aroused by my wife. Porn keeps me sane about 75% of the time and drives me insane the other 25%.:scratchhead:


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

It never made me want her less.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

